# GT #79: Phoenix Suns (52-26) @ San Antonio Spurs (53-24) - 4/9



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* San Antonio Spurs (53-24) vs Phoenix Suns (52-26) 
* 

*When: Wednesday, 9:30EST/7:30MT/6:30PST

TV:







* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Spurs Projected Starters:* 







































* [PG] Tony Parker [SG] Michael Finley [SF] Bruce Bowen [PF] Tim Duncan [C] Kurt Thomas * 














*Suns have been placed on ...OHS***... *​


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

We must win this game(and all remaining games of the season) if we still hope to get that 3rd seed.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

That's the spirit! However, while it still may be mathematically possible, I think getting that 3rd seed isn't very likely. Moving up to 5th would be nice though if we get the Jazz and Hornets in the 1st and 2nd rounds.

Anyway, I agree that this is a must win.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn I have a feeling Amare is just going to go off this game.

I'm making a bold prediction, 40 points 15 boards. I just have a feeling lol.But this is going to be a more slowed down, half court game, like the last time we played. Gotta make sure we give 100% energy the full 4 quarters though, cuz the Spurs are the masters of just ****ing with you for 3 quarters, then turning it on when it counts.

And lets hope that the flopper or bowen doesn't injure anybody, that would be a victory right there.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Is Shaq playing? Phoenix is at $3.00 to win and I think we have a decent chance to do it.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Ooh, I'd love to see the old Amare who was unstoppable against the Spurs. To beat the Spurs though we can't give up too many boards and we need to make some stops in the 4th. I think if we can limit Parker and Ginobili, we'll be fine.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

^ tell me about it. Those 04-05 playoffs were something else for Amare. Absolute domination right there. 
Damn everytime I talk about that season I miss that team more and more. ****ing steven hunter I love you....ahahhah.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is gonna be tough........


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

45-45 at the half

As you guys predicted, Amare's going off. He picked up 2 fouls kinda early, and the Suns struggled. Once he came back, it ignited the team. 

Parker's killing us right back though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Shaq and Amare can stay out of further foul trouble, we'll win this game. I'm just afraid Amare or Shaq is going to get called for some ticky-tack foul when guarding Duncan. 

Suns need to pack the paint a little better when Parker is driving.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

I seriously thought the Spurs were going to beat us bad. We might actually win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 96, Spurs 79*



Amare 21 pts, 4 rebs, 3 blks

Shaq 16 pts, 9 rebs, 2 stls


Amare dominated when he was on the court in the first half. Then it was Shaq who dominated in the 2nd half. 


Suns win their first season series agains the Spurs since 02-03. 1 loss could have been a win, but that might have not triggered the Shaq deal.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That. Was. Awesome.

Duncan, and that european flopper cannot guard Shaq. Sorry Popovich. 
Shaq's defense on Duncan was the most impressive thing of the night. Duncan cannot get very good post position with Shaq, and O'Neal is smart enough to know how to play Duncan on the drive. 

(Skinner played tonight, a 9 man rotation looked nice)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> That. Was. Awesome.
> 
> Duncan, and that european flopper cannot guard Shaq. Sorry Popovich.
> *Shaq's defense on Duncan was the most impressive thing of the night. Duncan cannot get very good post position with Shaq, and O'Neal is smart enough to know how to play Duncan on the drive.*
> ...


Exactly. In the combined 2 games with Shaq, Duncan is 15-40 shooting.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Uh? SHAQ raped the Spurs by himself in the beggining of the 4th quarter. He was the difference maker. I know we still have a lot of problems, mainly in defense(our zone defense is a mess..) but the team is gelling, it is starting to get scary. 

And guys WE CAN GET THAT 3rd SEED! Believe it when I say it. We already have the tiebreaker against the Spurs, so if they lose 1 more game(they still have to face the Lakers in LA and Utah) we will get ahead of them(as long as we dont lose anymore wich is very possible). The same applies against the Rockets, if we beat them at Houston, we have the tiebreaker, if we lose to them we dont deserve the 3rd seed anyways!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i thought shaq was sore with the hip or something?

congrats to the suns, i hope big things for them in the playoffs
cant wait to see them face the lakers


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That fourth quarter was just domination. And as much as I get on Barbs for never coming up big for us against the Spurs, I have to say he hit some huge 3's for us tonight.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Great win for us! We controlled the boards. We limited Ginobili. We also limited our turnovers. And I'm happy to see that Skinner played. It was barely 4 minutes but at least he got to play and contributed 4 rebounds and a block.

It looks like we have a very good chance now to move up in the standings. I'm still not convinced though that 3rd seed would be good for us. 2nd seed is still possible so we should hope for that so we can get home court advantage in the 2nd round.

By the way, Oberto is from Argentina which I believe makes him South American.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> i thought shaq was sore with the hip or something?
> 
> congrats to the suns, i hope big things for them in the playoffs
> cant wait to see them face the lakers


He sat against Memphis on Tuesday, so he could play in this one.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Man if only we could of finished off dallas we would be in good shape to take the pacific division because the flakers are playing streaky right now as usual. I think we'll win in houston as well but GS will be tough. If we can win all 3 games whether we take the pacific or not we'll set a tone and build up confidence for the playoffs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Congrats for the win!

This effectively puts SAS in the 2nd seed for the playoffs.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I was pretty pleased with the win but wish we would have rested our starters towards the end of the game..

I thought that was an unnessasry foul by Bowen on Amare in the closing moments and just to think that Bell played peacemaker.. LOL!

I also thought the main key was stopping Ginobbli and limiting him to 8 points was huge because he usually scorches us...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

the rattler said:


> I thought that was an unnessasry foul by Bowen on Amare in the closing moments and just to think that Bell played peacemaker.. LOL!


Bowen was probably trying to pull an "Horry". Cause some trouble and hopefully get someone suspended. The Spurs need us to lose a game to help their playoff positioning.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice win mother ****ers. Feels so good to beat the spurs in their place...now lets do the same come playoff time. 
Too tired to say anthing else about the game, but thank goodness for the win. I was a bit off on my Amare prediction but oh well lol.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Stoudemire Helps Suns Shut Down Spurs



> Up by four points with a quarter to play, O'Neal and Nash helped Phoenix pull away in the fourth, spearheading a decisive 13-0 run to go up by 19 points - 92-73 - with 3:52 to go. Not long after, Spurs coach *Gregg Popovich cleared his bench*.


And still our reserves are sitting on the bench. :raised_ey :thinking2:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Aye, we needs Wins that will allow our starters to rest. We can't afford tight matches at this point, because we run the risk of tiring our oldies. But this was a key win for us against a team we struggled mightily. 

We wanted defense, and actually got it this game! I look forward to the Suns making their presence felt defensively in the playoffs.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

got home late last night and so glad i recorded this game. amazing.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Bowen cheap shot on Amare..you know that was a cheap shot, Amare aint a weak guy...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPoXuZaxZTM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPoXuZaxZTM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Somebody has to knock Bowen on his a** once and for all... Just to think fans call Bell a dirty player?? LOL!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Imagine if our guys hadn't stopped Amare from charging Bowen.. Amare would knock that ****er out and it would be quite a site to watch.
Then not so fun when I see he's suspended for 50 games. lol.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

How bout Bowen's kick into Wally's head? <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhTjSrZi91Y&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhTjSrZi91Y&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>It seems as though sometimes he doesn't think and throws his body into it. That, or he genuinely wants to inflict pain.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Geez... So I guess Wally was called for an offensive foul and maybe even got a technical for complaining?


----------

